# Uber refunds passenger full fare because driver needed to use the bathroom



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

http://theforwardcabin.boardingarea...ber-for-free-let-the-driver-use-the-restroom/


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I think the driver was wrong for asking this. I've had many of nights where I needed to use the bathroom, but I would never do this on the clock.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I think the driver was wrong for asking this. I've had many of nights where I needed to use the bathroom, but I would never do this on the clock.


There will eventually be a time that you just can't hold it any longer.. haha. That is assuming, of course, that we ever get enough pings that we never have a chance to stop.. hah.

That being said, why not just finish the trip, go offline, and do your business?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

He's said it best
"I feel like an idiot for asking for the detour to be removed off of the bill – as I said, after all, it couldn’t have been more than a few dollars"
For a few dollars you dropped a few emails now now you're regretting it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Drivers have no business doing their business. The mighty Uber empire comes first, always! I poop in my pants at least twice every week so that rides aren't missed, and the psudeo-important aren't inconvenienced.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Depends are the Uber drivers friends!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

If I could think of a 1 situation when driving a cab is better than this gig, it must be it.

You can frizz the meter and passenger can see it cost them nothing to wait while you take a shit or get more gas or buy some coffee. You can also see by the meter how much discount you have to give if you make a detour


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I think others need to be considerate and realize we are all human. Sometimes you can't wait, and it's nobody's fault. Most of the time, we wait. 99.99% of the time we wait. But if you can't, you shouldn't fear the passenger or Uber taking away the entire fare. The passenger who wrote the article seemed sensible, I hope Uber did pay the driver, but somehow I doubt it


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The CSR was given the opportunity to #### a driver over. Of course the CSR took it. They always do. I think they get a bonus for the number of drivers they #### over in a week.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I was speaking to an UberBlack driver the other day. I asked him how difficult it was to get the passenger endorsement. He said all you have to do is take a test. The questions have to do with "not stopping to get gas with a passenger in the car" for instance.

I laughed, "Who would do that?"

You'd be surprised, he said.

********

Now that this guy has given schemers an idea, how many passengers will request stops and then email Uber saying the driver used the bathroom?


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

Not right.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I always start with a tank full - 500 Mile range! so no need to stop for a refill ever unless some crazy good fare comes to take me further.

I stopped drinking fluids while driving. At least, I reduced the amount I drink. It is very risky when you suddenly feel you got to go and you are in a trip with a passenger. You cannot focus on the road. If you have an accident not only the car would be wrecked, you will be walking with wet pants. That's the only reason (and I really thought about it) when I decided to drink less fluids while "on duty". The pain to hold it a bit more is shifting the focus from watching out for the road to keeping it dry down there.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Hate to say it but if I was a paying passenger I would be ok with the stop. But the driver would either get 4 stars or I would ask the driver to adjust the fare for the time wasted or end the trip early. If I had to ask they would get dinged a star.

It also was dependent if I was in a rush and was late due to the stop.

Either way it shouldn't happen. But if it does you better be prepared to do something for the client to make it right.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree that the driver had to take care of the matter before the passenger left the car. One way was to terminate the fare way earlier than normal so he more than makes up for it.
Once I took a passenger through a tollway and exited prematurely. there were at least 5 more miles. But I told him "I made a mistake exiting the tollway early and at this point you are my guest, I am finishing the fare right now to make up for my mistake!" and despite the fact that he kept saying it was not a big deal, I said I must have been more careful and I will pay for it with no regrets.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

All the restrooms at any establisment in the shitty of Chicago are "Out Of Order" at 9pm. One gas station on the north side that caters to cabbies has one but you have to ask for the key. I'll bet they cut Uber drivers off soon. There is another station closer to downtown that has a port-a-potty outside for it's customers. Best option is pay to park, jump on the El train, pee on there (nobody will notice, you'll fit right in), then come back at the first stop.

Starbucks is an option but most close by 9, some at 8.

Once I had no option but to pee in a McDonalds cup in one of the fancier northern burbs downtown late at night and throw it out the window.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I always start with a tank full - 500 Mile range! so no need to stop for a refill ever unless some crazy good fare comes to take me further.
> 
> I stopped drinking fluids while driving. At least, I reduced the amount I drink. It is very risky when you suddenly feel you got to go and you are in a trip with a passenger. You cannot focus on the road. If you have an accident not only the car would be wrecked, you will be walking with wet pants. That's the only reason (and I really thought about it) when I decided to drink less fluids while "on duty". The pain to hold it a bit more is shifting the focus from watching out for the road to keeping it dry down there.


I learned, the minute you THINK you have to go, go offline and start looking for a place.

Seriously, this is a dilemma for late night drivers in certain areas.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh My said:


> All the restrooms at any establisment in the shitty of Chicago are "Out Of Order" at 9pm. One gas station on the north side that caters to cabbies has one but you have to ask for the key. I'll bet they cut Uber drivers off soon. There is another station closer to downtown that has a port-a-potty outside for it's customers. Best option is pay to park, jump on the El train, pee on there (nobody will notice, you'll fit right in), then come back at the first stop.
> 
> Starbucks is an option but most close by 9, some at 8.
> 
> Once I had no option but to pee in a McDonalds cup in one of the fancier northern burbs downtown late at night and throw it out the window.


I have never found an alleyway or dumpster "out of order"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I have never found an alleyway or dumpster "out of order"


A lot more difficult for women!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

The csr was on crack as far as I'm concerned, that's just ridiculous for an adjustment that might have been $5-$10 and it's not as though he was super inconvenienced. I really wonder what he said in his email - if he made it out to be way worse than it actually was, a more inexperienced csr could easily fall for it and do the full refund. Never underestimate the pettiness of riders - if they pay even a penny more than they think they should, they'll want it back. The number of $1 or $2 adjustments we do just to shut someone up is staggering.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

The only way to fix this is for the rider to request an address for sending a check to the driver to pay for his service. And in spite for what Uber did.

We are humans and we are not robots. sometimes we might err. the way to fix this mishandling was not supposed to be a complete fare revocation. This is utter disrespect to us, drivers!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I have never found an alleyway or dumpster "out of order"


Oh yes!

"Creepy Uber driver caught on surveillance camera peeing in alley being closed shop in downtown Winnetka. See how they are? Cops performing midnight sting to catch those going over 25 mph quickly apprehend him". More at 11.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

If you ever have to pee that badly, it's most satisfying to hold it until you drop the customer off. Then go around to the alley and pee behind their garage.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I always start with a tank full - 500 Mile range! so no need to stop for a refill ever unless some crazy good fare comes to take me further.
> 
> I stopped drinking fluids while driving. At least, I reduced the amount I drink. It is very risky when you suddenly feel you got to go and you are in a trip with a passenger. You cannot focus on the road. If you have an accident not only the car would be wrecked, you will be walking with wet pants. That's the only reason (and I really thought about it) when I decided to drink less fluids while "on duty". The pain to hold it a bit more is shifting the focus from watching out for the road to keeping it dry down there.


I had colon surgery 5 years ago. It took out a lot of my, let's say, storage. I hate the urge and make sure when I accept a ride that I can make it before I have to go. When that time comes, it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The CSR was given the opportunity to #### a driver over. Of course the CSR took it. They always do. I think they get a bonus for the number of drivers they #### over in a week.


I believe that's why my HUGE NUMBER of cancellations are never paid - to me, anyway.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I was speaking to an UberBlack driver the other day. I asked him how difficult it was to get the passenger endorsement. He said all you have to do is take a test. The questions have to do with "not stopping to get gas with a passenger in the car" for instance.
> 
> I laughed, "Who would do that?"
> 
> You'd be surprised, he said.


It happened to me once towards the planned end of my shift.
After about 10 hours of driving I got a request for an 80 mile trip and my car said only about 60 miles of gas left.
I drove to a gas station and filled up and then started the trip.
I apologized and was embarrassed, but the passenger wasn't really all that bothered.
It was unprofessional, but less unprofessional than running out of gas 10 miles to the destination.

I make sure it won't happen again and keep eating/drinking to a minimum while driving.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Just a reminder to all night drivers:

Hospital's ER = 24hrs restroom + free parking
Some hotels too.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> "Creepy Uber driver caught on surveillance camera peeing in alley being closed shop in downtown Winnetka. See how they are? Cops performing midnight sting to catch those going over 25 mph quickly apprehend him". More at 11.


I would rather drive a block to Evanston - they expect drunk students to piss in the streets. In the suburbs - you pick the industrial sections. Strip malls are to heavily watched by police.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Markisonit said:


> I had colon surgery 5 years ago. It took out a lot of my, let's say, storage. I hate the urge and make sure when I accept a ride that I can make it before I have to go. When that time comes, it's on like donkey kong.


That's a shitty situation. Someone had to say it outloud


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

DEPENDS adult incontinence aid ! And a gallon ziplock bag. Keep a little towel handy and you can't be nabbed for indecent exposure. Toss the bag in the nearest trash. Buy the extra heavy duty Depends. Add flushable butt wipes to the kit. Practice at home standing on the passenger side with the passenger door open to block people's view. If you are smooth, and skip the eyes rolled up and the ecstatic "boy that feels good" look, they don't know what you are doing. 

But to those who ate a bad breakfast burrito, or foolishly went to work the day after they thought they got rid of the runs, really there is no option. You still use the depends and the ziplock bag, but the stink gives you away...and you Really need the butt wipes. No I am not going to tell you how I know all this.

I have one homey who parks at ER for pings. Those who love you stupidly hop in the ambulance with you, instead of driving the car to get you both home after you get patched up.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh My said:


> All the restrooms at any establisment in the shitty of Chicago are "Out Of Order" at 9pm. One gas station on the north side that caters to cabbies has one but you have to ask for the key. I'll bet they cut Uber drivers off soon. There is another station closer to downtown that has a port-a-potty outside for it's customers. Best option is pay to park, jump on the El train, pee on there (nobody will notice, you'll fit right in), then come back at the first stop.
> 
> Starbucks is an option but most close by 9, some at 8.
> 
> Once I had no option but to pee in a McDonalds cup in one of the fancier northern burbs downtown late at night and throw it out the window.


I've mastered the art of squatting to pee (Im female) I wear a skirt with no undies. Find a dark alley and do the do and wipe with napkins.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I've mastered the art of squatting to pee (Im female) I wear a skirt with no undies. Find a dark alley and do the do and wipe with napkins.


When I was a lot younger, I use to do a bunch of odd jobs just to make cash. I repossessed cars for about a year. Cash was GREAT. Each car repossessed was $100 bucks. 5 cars a night, your rolling in cash.

Anywho - I worked with this skip-tracer, she mastered the art of standing and peeing. We would have to sit on houses or places of employment for a few hours and she would walk into the alley or the back of a business and just stand and pee. And for anyone asking - yes she was a female, verified


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> When I was a lot younger, I use to do a bunch of odd jobs just to make cash. I repossessed cars for about a year. Cash was GREAT. Each car repossessed was $100 bucks. 5 cars a night, your rolling in cash.
> 
> Anywho - I worked with this skip-tracer, she mastered the art of standing and peeing. We would have to sit on houses or places of employment for a few hours and she would walk into the alley or the back of a business and just stand and pee. And for anyone asking - yes she was a female, verified


Might wanna get back into car repo. I have a feeling Uber would be sending a lot of business your way.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I think the driver was wrong for asking this. I've had many of nights where I needed to use the bathroom, but I would never do this on the clock.


I can only stand back and gasp at the ease with which your mind makes the jump from "well the driver shouldn't have pissed on someone else's dime" to "the driver made an error and deserves nothing for the ride". It's your willingness to accept ridiculous and predatory terms because a slick man with money asked you nicely to, you're why we don't get paid anymore.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

#1 source of wage theft is arbitrary and excessive punishments for minor errors. Find yourself in jail some day for pissing in an alley and you might come to understand just how unfair the world is. We are taught not to sympathize with the folks on the ass-end of these policies. All arbitrary, all destructive, all inefficient. The ****ers who made these rules, we have their names. Toss them the **** out of their offices.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Goes to show the lowlife crap that we have to pick up.


----------



## Junior.M (Jan 9, 2015)

Let be civilized . Uber always refunds full or portion of fare to passengers who complain. Driver made good decision by head to relieve himself . Look for another humane job or go take short courses or programs that you can find job with .


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Might wanna get back into car repo. I have a feeling Uber would be sending a lot of business your way.


Dude - the repo business is DIRTY. If you thought Uber was bad, well there are some things in life I just can't do anymore - this is one of them. I had to purchase my own kevlar stab/bullet resistant vest. I was chased by dogs, shot at, lunged at with a knife, punched on several occasions, spit on, slapped, kicked, and to top it off, I had a blender thrown at me. This is all in a one year period.

And really you know why I see Uber riders as not that bad...


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Um yeah you were paid to steal cars back for the bank. If you wanted to be liked you might have been a ****ing librarian.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Um yeah you were paid to steal cars back for the bank. If you wanted to be liked you might have been a ****ing librarian.


Drive it like you stole it.... Need I say more


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Dude - the repo business is DIRTY. If you thought Uber was bad, well there are some things in life I just can't do anymore - this is one of them. I had to purchase my own kevlar stab/bullet resistant vest. I was chased by dogs, shot at, lunged at with a knife, punched on several occasions, spit on, slapped, kicked, and to top it off, I had a blender thrown at me. This is all in a one year period.
> 
> And really you know why I see Uber riders as not that bad...


That is just funny! I don't mean to suggest I would laugh at your dangerous situations - maybe bizarre would have been a better word? Year, there's some things that aren't really worth doing for money, like getting shot, stabbed, punched, eaten by a dog, and God forbid - PUREED!!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> That is just funny! I don't mean to suggest I would laugh at your dangerous situations - maybe bizarre would have been a better word? Year, there's some things that aren't really worth doing for money, like getting shot, stabbed, punched, eaten by a dog, and God forbid - PUREED!!


A sack of white castle took care of dogs - most of the time. I was never shot, but someone fired a gun in the air, not directly at me - I was already running LOL! The blender incident was on a door knock. We already had a set of keys to the car - but the owner was mixing some drinks and threw the blender at me. It does sound crazy as shit, but this is before they had cherry pickers - pick-up's with hidden booms, and the cars had to be driven away. Most of my repos were on the south side of Chicago - where no one was crazy enough to operate, and why it paid so well.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Um yeah you were paid to steal cars back for the bank. If you wanted to be liked you might have been a ****ing librarian.


Actually you're on to something. People don't like the repo man. They keep an eye out when they know it's about time for a visit. Just like mild-mannered millionaire Bruce Wayne was secretly BATMAN, DjTim could have been a reclusive, quiet librarian by day, but when the sun goes down - he transforms into RepoMan!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Actually you're on to something. People don't like the repo man. They keep an eye out when they know it's about time for a visit. Just like mild-mannered millionaire Bruce Wayne was secretly BATMAN, DjTim could have been a reclusive, quiet librarian by day, but when the sun goes down - he transforms into RepoMan!


I was actually a car messenger by day, repo man or bouncer at night. If I had looked anything like Emilio Estevez, I would have been a lot more popular. Eventually this all paid for me to go to local college. I would do it all again if I could, there were some fun times back in the day.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I was actually a car messenger by day, repo man or bouncer at night. If I had looked anything like Emilio Estevez, I would have been a lot more popular. Eventually this all paid for me to go to local college. I would do it all again if I could, there were some fun times back in the day.


Definitely sounds better than a cubicle existence. I actually really liked doing the Uber thing. I never did anything exciting to earn a living. Most of my danger was in non-compensated activities (drunken adventures many years ago). Driving trucks is fairly lonely and boring, but never knowing who (or what ) you may have on your next Uber ride was almost exciting, same as in my cab. I did factory work, and also computer work, both for a lot of years, but they were both boring too.

I could have been okay with $1.40/mile with Uber, and another little income I have, but obviously Uber doesn't like the idea of anyone being able to earn a living (almost) with what they pay out. If they're not squeezing every single penny they can out of the drivers, and eventually, the riders, then I believe they see that as money left on the table.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Depends are the Uber drivers friends!


Just get a Texas Catheter...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/External_urine_collection_device


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Definitely sounds better than a cubicle existence. I actually really liked doing the Uber thing. I never did anything exciting to earn a living. Most of my danger was in non-compensated activities (drunken adventures many years ago). Driving trucks is fairly lonely and boring, but never knowing who (or what ) you may have on your next Uber ride was almost exciting, same as in my cab. I did factory work, and also computer work, both for a lot of years, but they were both boring too.
> 
> I could have been okay with $1.40/mile with Uber, and another little income I have, but obviously Uber doesn't like the idea of anyone being able to earn a living (almost) with what they pay out. If they're not squeezing every single penny they can out of the drivers, and eventually, the riders, then I believe they see that as money left on the table.


I HATE CUBICLES PERIOD. It was one of the main reasons why I left my last job. I went from traveling 80% for the last 2 years in my last company to being stuck in the office. It was time to move on. I had the fortune of when I started with my last company to be in an office with 3 other people for the first 4 years, but not stuck in the gen-pop with all the other cubical dwellers.

This is also why I like consulting and driving part-time. I like being in the car/freedom that comes with that and then just working out of my home office when a good contract comes along. I've said it before, if you could earn a good chunk of cash driving - I'm not talking 60 hours a week either, I would do it full time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Red said:


> Just a reminder to all night drivers:
> 
> Hospital's ER = 24hrs restroom + free parking
> Some hotels too.


Not in the Texas medical center....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

p


duggles said:


> If you ever have to pee that badly, it's most satisfying to hold it until you drop the customer off. Then go around to the alley and pee behind their garage.


POST # 22 / @duggles :♤♡♢♧ Going to be a
lot of "holding it" @ either end in Boston
and surrounding areas in the next 2-3 days.

NWS is predicting up to 3 FEET of snow over
36 hours, which is NBD in the mountains
whether its in Cow Hampshire or Colorado!
In a congested city its a nightmare...due to
EPA regulations it can't just be dumped in
The Harbor.

IF ... I get back to driving in Beantown I'll re-
member the "thank you note written in the
snow" .... BEHIND the garage, f'sure.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I would never take a bathroom break when I have a rider with me, unless it was a really long ride that I wasn't expecting, like well over an hour. Besides making the rider wait, I'd rather not have them in my car when I'm not.

I know enough to take bathroom breaks between rides, like when I've been waiting for a ping and haven't gotten one in a while.

Ditto for gas- I've only stopped once for gas with a rider, on an unexpectedly long trip at night when I was just about to get gas before getting her ping.


----------



## Mark Strobel (Jan 20, 2016)

These kits work great! Condom catheter with Leg Bag Kit, they come in different sizes. My other Uber friends and I have been using for several months. Saves on valuable time and easy to use. LOOK this up on Amazon copy and paste: Complete Kit Urinary Incontinence One-Week, 7-Condom Catheters Self-Seal External 29mm (Medium), + Premium Leg Bag 1000ml Tubing, Straps & Fast and Easy Draining


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> "Creepy Uber driver caught on surveillance camera peeing in alley being closed shop in downtown Winnetka. See how they are? Cops performing midnight sting to catch those going over 25 mph quickly apprehend him". More at 11.


I once had to go while on the turnpike and very far to the next exit. I pulled onto the side of the road and walked down a hill into the woods where I couldn't possibly be seen by anyone on the road. As I returned, I ran into an officer who asked what I was doing. I said that I stopped my car because I needed to pee and didn't think I could make it to the next exit. He then told me that it's ILLEGAL to pee ANYWHERE in public even in the woods and that he could ticket me. I had to say "I didn't find anywhere to pee and will just wait" to avoid a ticket. COMPLETELY out of anyone's view and not where it might be harmful and he wanted to ticket me anyway.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I once had to go while on the turnpike and very far to the next exit. I pulled onto the side of the road and walked down a hill into the woods where I couldn't possibly be seen by anyone on the road. As I returned, I ran into an officer who asked what I was doing. I said that I stopped my car because I needed to pee and didn't think I could make it to the next exit. He then told me that it's ILLEGAL to pee ANYWHERE in public even in the woods and that he could ticket me. I had to say "I didn't find anywhere to pee and will just wait" to avoid a ticket. COMPLETELY out of anyone's view and not where it might be harmful and he wanted to ticket me anyway.


1/2 gallon orange juice jugs (easier w/ tinted windows)...

parking garage corners...

gas stations w/ CircleK, AM/PM (always) & 7/11 (almost always?)... rite aid...

once found an unlocked portapotty by a beverly hills house under construction, that worked too


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

32 oz. GATORADE BOTTLE man!!! If you don't know how to use one while driving, ask an Iraq-Afghanistan war vet, he'll square you away... LMAO


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

USArmy31B30 said:


> 32 oz. GATORADE BOTTLE man!!! If you don't know how to use one while driving, ask an Iraq-Afghanistan war vet, he'll square you away... LMAO


ahem, *anatomically challenging* / only 64 oz bottles fit right.... lol


----------

